# Chips Vs Chunks Smoke Vault 24



## quecop

Hey Guys,

I am getting ready for my new Smoke Vault to be delivered.  I have already gotten wood chips that were recomended for it but after reading the Chips or Chunks thread I was wondering what others have used in their Smoke Vault.  I think I am gonna try a combination of both.  Do the chunks have to be any particular size in order to smoke well??  Wet dry??

I am all ears.......

Thanks again

Eugene


----------



## mballi3011

I use both with chunks in the middle (the hottest area) and then chips on the outside edges. That way the chunks smoke longer and slower and the chips give me smoke right then. I also don't soak my chips or chunks.


----------



## matts

I have a CCSV 24" and I used to use chips all the time.  But I tried chunks one day and instantly said I would never use chips again.  You can use any size chunks.  I have been cutting my own chunks out of hickory and they have been averaging 3" x 3" x 2" tall.  The main thing you will have to watch with this smoker is where you put the chip pan.  If you are doing a low temp smoke (under 200) then you will need to put the pan all the way down on the bottom of the smoker.  Once you get in a normal cooking range (around 225) then put the pan in the designated spot.  A chunk like the size I mentioned with the pan in the normal spot, will burn real slow and long at the 225 range.  You can't hardly tell anything is burning, but you will be able to smell it just fine.  You got a great smoker there, play around with different things and once you get it figured out, there's nothing you won't be able to do.

oh ya, welcome to SMF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## bassman

Like the others, I use chips to get the smoke started, then switch to chunks.  It won't take long and you will be smoking like a pro.


----------



## quecop

Thanks for the help guys!!!!


----------



## stl-rich

IMHO if you soak chips then when you get them hot they give off steam - then they burn.  If I use chips (I usually use chunks) I wrap them in aluminum foil and punch a FEW small holes in the foil so the chips can't burn (not enough oxygen) instead they smoulder and give off tasty smoke :D


----------



## old poi dog

I like to use chunks for both my GOSM and Smoke Vault.  I find that the chunks I use usually produce the thin blue at about 190-210 degrees.  In the GOSM  I replaced the firebox with and old 10 inch cast iron fry pan.  The smoke tray on the Smoke Vault in cast iron so no need to  replace there.


----------



## baxtersoriginal

We have SV customers that use our various varieties of chunks rather than chips - simply because they smoke longer and slower. If you ever want to try something you can't find  -let me know we can custom size for you if you determine you need a specific size to reach your desired effect - happy smokin'


----------



## swing2glory

you said if you have something specific in ming for a taste in smoking let me know...

so what do you recommend for some starter recipes / websites where to buy chips/chunks for a first time smoker but a big fan!??

thanks!


----------



## jruch

I always soak my chips before putting them in the smoke vault. The one time I didn't, the darn thing caught fire in 10 mins.

Am going to try chunks next as the chip seem to burn in about an hour or so & I don't want to open the unit every hour.

Soak the wood first. You'll be happy you do at the end.


----------



## SmokinAl

Dry chunks here!


----------



## humpysmoker

I use chunks of soaked apple


----------



## horners hollow

So the big question is, what's the difference in taste between  soaked and dry chunks/chips?


----------



## SmokinAl

horners hollow said:


> So the big question is, what's the difference in taste between  soaked and dry chunks/chips?




There is no difference in taste unless you get real heavy smoke then it tastes bitter no matter what you use. The Smoke Vault produces nice smoke with dry chunks & 1 chunk will last about 1 to 1 1/2 hours, depending on how big it is.


----------



## smoketexring

I prefer chips because I have a s##tload bagged up on the shelf.  Using the Smokin Tex you simply don't need a lot of wood. A few ounces is all you need.


----------



## hillarystep

Please tell me how you enjoy your Smokin Tex.  Thinking on a 1400 model but have never used an electric smoker before.  Have been using a propane GOSM for past 6 years. Hard to convert myself over ??

Gerry


----------



## smqua

I've used both; on a short smoke (like chicken wings) chips work better because they "burn" at a more rapid pace.  On long smokes, chunks will allow you to keep the door closed longer.


----------



## smqua

I've used both; on a short smoke (like chicken wings) chips work better because they "burn" at a more rapid pace.  On long smokes, chunks will allow you to keep the door closed longer.


----------



## smqua

I've used both; on a short smoke (like chicken wings) chips work better because they "burn" at a more rapid pace.  On long smokes, chunks will allow you to keep the door closed longer.


----------



## steve k

QueCop said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am getting ready for my new Smoke Vault to be delivered.  I have already gotten wood chips that were recomended for it but after reading the Chips or Chunks thread I was wondering what others have used in their Smoke Vault.  I think I am gonna try a combination of both.  Do the chunks have to be any particular size in order to smoke well??  Wet dry??
> 
> I am all ears.......
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Eugene




Many threads on the soaked v. dry issue.  After doing both, I have concluded that dry smoke, produced in an o2 less environment, like a covered cast iron pan, or a stainless steel smoker box, (a couple advertised on this site), produces a very pleasing, smooth taste with professional looking color and texture.  My experiences with chips in an open pan have lead to chips burning up too fast and a harsher flavor.  Wet chips produce steam first, which causes an inconsistent color on the sausage casings, if you are trying for the professional look on a sausage.  I guess on brisket, it wouldn't make a difference.  Since I am now just burning apple and peach wood from my own trees, I usually use chunks or shredded wood, kind of a combination between chips and chunks.  The chunks burn the longest and I have had some wonderful all night smokes of brisket, shoulder, and kielbasa using dry chunks in a covered cast iron pan, 1/4" holes drilled in the cover.  My local Polish deli, which makes hundreds of pounds of smoked sausage per day, uses a similar method, but on a larger scale.  They use cherry chunks, which I also love, but I have a hundred pounds of apple, and no cherry trees. Apple it is.  Apple is great on pork, turkey, salmon.  It is not quite as strong tasting as hickory, so it is great if some of your guests haven't really acquired the taste of great smoked meats yet.  My 2 cents on wood in a nutshell.  Take it for what it's worth, your mileage may vary.


----------



## humpysmoker

In a pinxh, I microwave the wood and water in a glass bowl. Ses to help the wood soak up water faster when the water is very hot


----------



## steve k

Sacrilege!


----------



## alvasin

While many smokers have just enough power to dry jerky, the Smoke Vault 18" & 24" creates a wide range of usable heat that can be used for smoking ribs, fish and turkeys as well as baking pies and breads. It is roomy enough for Dutch ovens or your favorite cookware. The convenient "snap ignition" is coupled with a finesse style propane gas valve that translates into 20,000 maximum BTU's of usable heat.

*Features:*

Two adjustable smoking racks
One jerky smoking rack
Water pan
Heavy gauge wood chip box
Removable porcelain base tray for easy clean up
Three adjustable damper valves; one on top and one on each side
Easy to read door thermometer from 50 to 550 degrees
Convenient matchless snap-ignition
Cooking tips, ideas, and recipes included
*Specifications*

Body Dimensions (w/out legs): 24" W x 16" D x 30" H
Total Height (with legs): 44"
Door Dimensions: 22 1/2" W x 28" H
Cooking Racks Dimensions: 21 1/2" W x 14" D
Total Output: 20,000 BTU/hr
Maximum Temperature Reading: 550 degrees
Shipping Dimensions: 24 1/2" x 17" x 31"
Weight: 82 lbs.


----------



## dolphin dan

How many how's do you get using chunks before you have to refill??


----------



## w2hr

Check out Pitmasters club & Meatheads answer to soaking wood & see the results & you may well be a bit clearer on soaking or not.


----------

